# Your wise heads needed



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

My cousin is applying for a job that he's always wanted, but in the past due to no fault of his own he hasn't gone for it cos his written word, ie spelling and stuff has let him down, probably texts too much, but the point is, he's put himself through learning courses, and helped in related work, so his heart and everything is into it, he just lacks confidence because of his education. My qeustion to you is, would you employ someone in this situation?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

If he was honest yet willing to give his all prolly would yes, nothing worse then a cocky no it all that wont work.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

if you can see he's made the effort and really wants the job, and he suits what they are looking for then yes!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> If he was honest yet willing to give his all prolly would yes, nothing worse then a cocky no it all that wont work.


He's not cocky, cant be from my side:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> He's not cocky, cant be from my side:lol:


Lol I meant I would hire an honest person who is passionate about the job over a cocky over confident no it all.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yes i would employ him,i can't spell,my writing is like a 2 years olds and i find it hard to put in writing what i mean.My excuse, i hated school.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, but I would not employ a bad speller if they were going to be in written contact with customers.A warehouse position maybe.
A friend has just had his vans lettered...he's a confectioner.His four vans have been liveried with the information that he sells *confectionary*.In certain occupations mastery of basic spelling is essential.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

yes, i would employ him, his enthusiam would overide his inability to spell correctly in my eyes unless of course the main aspect of the job was spelling?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It would depend on the job - if he had to do any type of correspondence as part of the role then probably not, but if he didn't have to then I don't think it should affect his chances at all. Spell check is a great tool any way. :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Sorry, but I would not employ a bad speller if they were going to be in written contact with customers.A warehouse position maybe.
> A friend has just had his vans lettered...he's a confectioner.His four vans have been liveried with the information that he sells *confectionary*.In certain occupations mastery of basic spelling is essential.


You think that's bad? Years ago I went to work for a new business, and when the sign was delivered/installed, the tagline read "truly profesional".

I kid you not!

So I guess, yeah, for a signwriter, an ability to spell is crucial. LOL

For other positions though I guess it would depend on the other credentials that the young lad has.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I know someone who has gone through life in exactly the same situation but is master of his trade and can spell anything related to it word perfect, because he had too. 

Someone who is keen to learn will pick up the basics quickly and it wont be a problem. Tell him to dig deep and find some confidence.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies, i have a small confession to make. I made up the story about my cousin, but i needed to prove a point to a pf member. Someone confided in me that they had basically been hammered on the forum, for their grammer and spelling, the culprits had no idea about the background to this person and what they had been through, and this person only has us to talk to, in a sense we are this persons only friends on the outside. Its not very often i get angry but to do your best in life with what you've got and to try your hardest to make a go of things, only to be shot down by people who think they are so clever as to belittle that person who already has little confidence, is nothing short of bullying. They know who they are, and i hope thier concience gets the better of them. Because of their comments this person has left the forum, i'm trying to talk them out of it. Again i thank you pf'rs for regaining my faith in human nature


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:sad: I hope they dont leave, to many nice people have left because of other peeps haveing a go at them


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting... i think that literacy doesn't come easy to everyone. As long as you can get your point across... surely it doesn't matter if it isn't correctly spelt 100% of the time?

I have been guilty of correcting someone... usually when they are being mouthy and having a go. But to go so far as to belittle someone to the point they feel the need to leave... wow that's harsh.

We all have our faults.. heck show me anyone who doesn't make the odd mistake when typing? I find i usually make my mistakes when I'm ranting or venting on a post! I quite like being pulled up on my mistakes in a spelling sense as i like to try my best to use the correct spelling. :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> Interesting... i think that literacy doesn't come easy to everyone. As long as you can get your point across... surely it doesn't matter if it isn't correctly spelt 100% of the time?
> 
> I have been guilty of correcting someone... usually when they are being mouthy and having a go. But to go so far as to belittle someone to the point they feel the need to leave... wow that's harsh.
> 
> We all have our faults.. heck show me anyone who doesn't make the odd mistake when typing? I find i usually make my mistakes when I'm ranting or venting on a post! I quite like being pulled up on my mistakes in a spelling sense as i like to try my best to use the correct spelling. :thumbup:


Me to its hard typing with a cat stomping acoss the keyboard most of the time :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

bullet said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies, i have a small confession to make. I made up the story about my cousin, but i needed to prove a point to a pf member. Someone confided in me that they had basically been hammered on the forum, for their grammer and spelling, the culprits had no idea about the background to this person and what they had been through, and this person only has us to talk to, in a sense we are this persons only friends on the outside. Its not very often i get angry but to do your best in life with what you've got and to try your hardest to make a go of things, only to be shot down by people who think they are so clever as to belittle that person who already has little confidence, is nothing short of bullying. They know who they are, and i hope thier concience gets the better of them. Because of their comments this person has left the forum, i'm trying to talk them out of it. Again i thank you pf'rs for regaining my faith in human nature


I pm'd you mate.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Me to its hard typing with a cat stomping acoss the keyboard most of the time :lol:


Yeah... i've had Ted help me often enough. You know what i am terrible for? Not using capital I's for I. If you get what *i* mean?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies, i have a small confession to make. I made up the story about my cousin, but i needed to prove a point to a pf member. Someone confided in me that they had basically been hammered on the forum, for their grammer and spelling, the culprits had no idea about the background to this person and what they had been through, and this person only has us to talk to, in a sense we are this persons only friends on the outside. Its not very often i get angry but to do your best in life with what you've got and to try your hardest to make a go of things, only to be shot down by people who think they are so clever as to belittle that person who already has little confidence, is nothing short of bullying. They know who they are, and i hope thier concience gets the better of them. Because of their comments this person has left the forum, i'm trying to talk them out of it. Again i thank you pf'rs for regaining my faith in human nature


Tell them that classixuk told them to get their arse back over here or he'll tan it.

Once they're here, tell them to lead me to the thread where they were attacked for poor spelling and I'll tan the bully's instead.

:thumbup:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Like you say, no one is perfect in everything they do, and i'll be the first one to admit i have many faults, but i hate it when someone gives a holier than though sermon to someone who struggles in life, and then someone else to jump on the band wagon, that in my book is bullying


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

that is sad  i cant understand people who take delight in knocking someone down about something like their spelling mistakes. i taught my husband to read and write and even today his spelling isnt great, still the odd mistakes and i check every letter for him before sending anything but he has me to do this for him and it doesnt matter to me one jot if he could spell or not, and by the way it was his decision to learn to read and write please tell the member not to leave, if someone is nasty enough to pull people up on their grammer, then THEY are the ones not worth knowing just had to say though that sometimes his spelling does give me a good laugh but it is a little joke between us and nothing harmful to him at all


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

bullet said:


> Like you say, no one is perfect in everything they do, and i'll be the first one to admit i have many faults, but i hate it when someone gives a holier than though sermon to someone who struggles in life, and then someone else to jump on the band wagon, that in my book is bullying


I know about it too mate.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> that is sad  i cant understand people who take delight in knocking someone down about something like their spelling mistakes. i taught my husband to read and write and even today his spelling isnt great, still the odd mistakes and i check every letter for him before sending anything but he has me to do this for him and it doesnt matter to me one jot if he could spell or not, and by the way it was his decision to learn to read and write please tell the member not to leave, if someone is nasty enough to pull people up on their grammer, then THEY are the ones not worth knowing


That's fab that you helped your hubby!!! :thumbup: My OH brother can't read or write at all.. he doesn't wish to learn though which is really sad as its one of the greatest things we learn!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Tell them that classixuk told them to get their arse back over here or he'll tan it.
> 
> Once they're here, tell them to lead me to the thread where they were attacked for poor spelling and I'll tan the bully's instead.
> 
> :thumbup:


Cheers mate, i'll let them decide how and when, but this person hasn't got a bad word to say about anyone, always asks how i am, even though they have their own problems, and then gets stomped on:incazzato:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> That's fab that you helped your hubby!!! :thumbup: My OH brother can't read or write at all.. he doesn't wish to learn though which is really sad as its one of the greatest things we learn!


When i was younger, I taught an Indian woman the English language using a "Speak 'n Spell". It was a really good tool to use!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't spell worth a f***, and to be honest if someone had a go at me for my grammatical errors and spelling mistakes i would say yeah ok thanks but for someone to belittle someone for not being able to spell perfectly well thats just sad.

I also forget to put in "I" it's usually "i" when I am typing especially when i am typing faster all of my school learning goes right out the window I also spell check everything before it's posted (mostly so people don't think i'm dumb).

so tell this person to stay and ignore that "perfect" person 

*Kara* p.s i didn't check all this cant be bothered lol


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> Cheers mate, i'll let them decide how and when, but this person hasn't got a bad word to say about anyone, always asks how i am, even though they have their own problems, and then gets stomped on:incazzato:


Not everyone's able to just shrug it off the way you and I can fella. 

By the way, your computer looks nice. I went into Windows Explorer and had a look around. On your C drive, go to users - bullet - documents - anvsoft - photo flash maker free version - output - myalbum.html, there are some nice pictures of Bobbie in there!

:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Cheers mate, i'll let them decide how and when, but this person hasn't got a bad word to say about anyone, always asks how i am, even though they have their own problems, and then gets stomped on:incazzato:


well I hope they dont leave, we are all so different and no one is better then anyone else except in there dreams.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> I can't spell worth a f***, and to be honest if someone had a go at me for my grammatical errors and spelling mistakes i would say yeah ok thanks but for someone to belittle someone for not being able to spell perfectly well thats just sad.
> 
> I also forget to put in "I" it's usually "i" when I am typing especially when i am typing faster all of my school learning goes right out the window I also spell check everything before it's posted (mostly so people don't think i'm dumb).
> 
> ...


Don't you find it just takes so much time to press the shift key before typing i... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

well I know who it is now and will say she is lovely and some peeps just have to act better then everyone else. Totally disgusting of that member and sick of reading about her correcting everyone for a number of things.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Cheers everyone, this person didn't want to give a sob story and didnt want me to cause trouble, but there are times when you really do have to take action in some way, if only just to remind us its not a perfect world and we're not all perfect, god i wish i was


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Not everyone's able to just shrug it off the way you and I can fella.
> 
> By the way, your computer looks nice. I went into Windows Explorer and had a look around. On your C drive, go to users - bullet - documents - anvsoft - photo flash maker free version - output - myalbum.html, there are some nice pictures of Bobbie in there!
> 
> :thumbup:


Can you see if you can find me lost porn, ta:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well , lets hope they come back now and ignore the idiots some people just have nothing better to do than think they are better than everyone else


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

bullet said:


> Cheers everyone, this person didn't want to give a sob story and didnt want me to cause trouble, but there are times when you really do have to take action in some way, if only just to remind us its not a perfect world and we're not all perfect, god i wish i was


Agreed mate this is after all a friendly forum lets keep it that way shall we.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> Can you see if you can find me lost porn, ta:thumbup:


Nah, but I will send you some new stuff. Keep checking your hard drive for a file called "2 girls 1 cup" LMAO  Not sure how you'll explain it to the wife, and you'll hope that she doesn't get ideas! :scared:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> Don't you find it just takes so much time to press the shift key before typing i... :lol::lol::lol:


oh yeah it's hell some times I guess I could just try but then I would take twice as long as I usually do to reply to you lot :lol:

I also some times just right dont wasnt cant instead of don't wasn't can't but hey if you understand me i don't mind lol.

I just hope the person in question feels better about things it can't be easy at times.

*Kara*


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> oh yeah it's hell some times I guess I could just try but then I would take twice as long as I usually do to reply to you lot :lol:
> 
> I also some times just right dont wasnt cant instead of don't wasn't can't but hey if you understand me i don't mind lol.
> 
> ...


That made me laugh :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Nah, but I will send you some new stuff. Keep checking your hard drive for a file called "2 girls 1 cup" LMAO  Not sure how you'll explain it to the wife, and you'll hope that she doesn't get ideas! :scared:


That is one thing i wish i had never seen in my life


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Nah, but I will send you some new stuff. Keep checking your hard drive for a file called "2 girls 1 cup" LMAO  Not sure how you'll explain it to the wife, and you'll hope that she doesn't get ideas! :scared:


sounds good email me some will ya :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> That made me laugh :lol::lol::lol::lol:


cheers I do try


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> That is one thing i wish i had never seen in my life


The music still haunts me to this day!

Fancy a chocolate bar for tea? LMAO!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> That is one thing i wish i had never seen in my life


I only wish i knew what he was on about


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It does depend on the amount of writing he needs to do for the job, certainly, but if he has the skills to do the job, certainly I would give him a go. My son is 36, cannot read a word, but can take the computer apart and put it back together. My handyman can do almost any job you ask of him, efficiently and well, but he can't read either. Doesn't stop me paying him £25 per hour. I know he does a good job, stays from 8 til 4 and won't let my dogs out by mistake!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> The music still haunts me to this day!
> 
> Fancy a chocolate bar for tea? LMAO!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


emmmmmm........ how's no not after the image i got in my head now



bullet said:


> I only wish i knew what he was on about


for some reason i don't believe that you don't know what he was on about :arf:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

bullet said:


> I only wish i knew what he was on about


If you don't know... you're better off never knowing *vomit*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> emmmmmm........ how's no not after the image i got in my head now
> 
> for some reason i don't believe that you don't know what he was on about :arf:


aw I missed it what happened with the sheilas and the cup :confused1:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> for some reason i don't believe that you don't know what he was on about :arf:


Somehow, neither do I! LOL


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> If you don't know... you're better off never knowing *vomit*


I am actually giggling right now and laughing out loud after reading that!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw I missed it what happened with the sheilas and the cup :confused1:


you do not want to know if not seen this not advised to watch it..... just as bad as one man one jar


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw I missed it what happened with the sheilas and the cup :confused1:


Well...this poor grandmother was filmed watching it. Can you guess what happens by her reaction?

YouTube - 2 girls 1 cup Grandma reaction! Grandma Marlene.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> If you don't know... you're better off never knowing *vomit*


I am just glad I have already eaten


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Well...this poor grandmother was filmed watching it. Can you guess what happens by her reaction?
> 
> YouTube - 2 girls 1 cup Grandma reaction! Grandma Marlene.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I've seen that one that wee woman is funny as heck


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

From spelling, to 2 Girls 1 Cup. That is _quite_ some topic change :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I am actually giggling right now and laughing out loud after reading that!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I think the family guy episode... with Stewie's reaction to it is epic!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Well...this poor grandmother was filmed watching it. Can you guess what happens by her reaction?
> 
> YouTube - 2 girls 1 cup Grandma reaction! Grandma Marlene.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


hmmmm the music was relaxing so maybe two girls were sharing a glass of wine :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> hmmmm the music was relaxing so maybe two girls were sharing a glass of wine :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Yup... that's just what it is... a glass of wine... yup.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> From spelling, to 2 Girls 1 Cup. That is _quite_ some topic change :lol:


Well observed! LOL Never thought about it like that. We've gone waaayyy off topic! 
At least Bullet will be able to tell his mate some good news..."hey, I was talking about you on the forum the other day and ended up watching some crap porn because of it!"

:lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Well observed! LOL Never thought about it like that. We've gone waaayyy off topic!
> At least Bullet will be able to tell his mate some good news..."hey, I was talking about you on the forum the other day and ended up *watching some crap porn *because of it!"
> 
> :lol:


Quite literally!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I think the family guy episode... with Stewie's reaction to it is epic!


not seen that will be checking YouTube in a min 



Waterlily said:


> hmmmm the music was relaxing so maybe two girls were sharing a glass of wine :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


yeah maybe they had a glass to relax them so they could do that lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw bummer I wanna see it  can someone pm me it


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Well observed! LOL Never thought about it like that. We've gone waaayyy off topic!
> At least Bullet will be able to tell his mate some good news..."hey, I was talking about you on the forum the other day and ended up watching some *crap porn* because of it!"
> :lol:


Nice choice of words there! :lol:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw bummer I wanna see it  can someone pm me it


Seriously if you value your up-chuck reflex you don't want to watch it!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Vampyria said:


> Nice choice of words there! :lol:


ooooh I am starting to get a picture in my head now :scared:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amy&Ted said:


> Quite literally!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> Seriously if you value your up-chuck reflex you don't want to watch it!!! :lol::lol::lol:


how come all you knobs seen it :confused1:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


>


 oh errr okaaaay I think I get the gist :arf:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

classixuk said:


>


BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Nice bit of Mr Poopy there!!!! Anyone for strawberry sauce? :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> how come all you knobs seen it :confused1:


it's still on the net it's just a case of finding it i saw it because my mate was a sick git and sent me it ages ago  I wouldn't watch it again never ever


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy&Ted said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Nice bit of Mr Poopy there!!!! Anyone for strawberry sauce? :lol:


nah mate chuck me the caramel though :thumbup:


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> how come all you knobs seen it :confused1:


I've never seen it - but I have read a rather detailed description on what happens. Suffice to say I am staying FAR FAR AWAY from any video clip


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> yeah maybe they had a glass to relax them so they could do that lol


I'd need a whole crate...smashed over my head preferably! :scared:



Waterlily said:


> aw bummer I wanna see it  can someone pm me it


aw bummer...you don't really! LOL You'll not use the word bummer again without being a little bit sick in your mouth if you do. 



Vampyria said:


> Nice choice of words there! :lol:


Didn't spot it until it was pointed out either!

WHERE'S BULLET GONE????


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

YouTube - Wall's Cornetto Advert (1982) Found it:thumbup:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Vampyria said:


> I've never seen it - but I have read a rather detailed description on what happens. Suffice to say I am staying FAR FAR AWAY from any video clip


that's probably the best thing  there are a good few videos out there i wish i had never seen and thats at the top of my list


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I'd need a whole crate...smashed over my head preferably! :scared:
> 
> aw bummer...you don't really! LOL You'll not use the word bummer again without being a little bit sick in your mouth if you do.
> 
> ...


would need a lot more than a crate lol the being knocked out may help though.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> aw bummer...you don't really! LOL You'll not use the word bummer again without being a little bit sick in your mouth if you do.


Lmao tried to find it but found what its about :scared: :scared: :scared: Those two are assholes to do that kinda crap :arf:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> YouTube - Wall's Cornetto Advert (1982) Found it:thumbup:


Thought you'd gone off searching for a certain video! Was expecting you back in about 2 hours after you'd cleaned the bathroom! LOL


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Thought you'd gone off searching for a certain video! Was expecting you back in about 2 hours after you'd cleaned the bathroom! LOL


Already done that, and thats how i managed to lose a toothbrush round the u bend of the sink :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

bullet said:


> Already done that, and thats how i managed to lose a toothbrush round the u bend of the sink :thumbup:


I said it this morning and I will say it again. *Whoopsy.:lol:*


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

right now WARNING ONCE YOU HAVE SEEN THIS YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT

DO NOT LET YOUR KIDS WATCH THIS

2 Girls 1 Cup | Video Phenomena


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

bullet said:


> Already done that, and thats how i managed to lose a toothbrush round the u bend of the sink :thumbup:


LMAO! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I said it this morning and I will say it again. *Whoopsy.:lol:*


Mmmmm! Betty, the cats done a whoopsie in my beret:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

:


bullet said:


> Mmmmm! Betty, the cats done a whoopsie in my beret:thumbup:


Lol hilarious.:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Well!!!!!  seen it now    hmmmm I am just gonna grab a milo and a double choc cookie and brb :lol: :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Well!!!!!  seen it now    hmmmm I am just gonna grab a milo and a double choc cookie and brb :lol: :lol:


lol not nice eh didn't take much to find it mind you but there are ones out there just as bad if not worse than that one (shudders)


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> right now WARNING ONCE YOU HAVE SEEN THIS YOU CAN'T UNSEE IT
> 
> DO NOT LET YOUR KIDS WATCH THIS
> 
> 2 Girls 1 Cup | Video Phenomena


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


>


hahahahahahahah :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


>


haha aw gonna puke on the crappy loo :confused1: make sure ya flush it so the toilet can eat it :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> lol not nice eh didn't take much to find it mind you but there are ones out there just as bad if not worse than that one (shudders)


Yeah...like 2 girls 1 finger!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Yeah...like 2 girls 1 finger!


ive not seen that one but the one man one jar is wrong on sooooooo many levels


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> ive not seen that one but the one man one jar is wrong on sooooooo many levels


Well, I haven't seen that one, so shall we trade? LOL See who comes off worse?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Well, I haven't seen that one, so shall we trade? LOL See who comes off worse?


oh that one will be worse I reckon :scared: :scared: blokes eat with there gobs open


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Well, I haven't seen that one, so shall we trade? LOL See who comes off worse?


No pun intended then:lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Well, I haven't seen that one, so shall we trade? LOL See who comes off worse?


lol you would need to find it lol as i don't have it on the laptop im just looking for it the now though 

WARNING NOT FOR KIDS : ONE MAN ONE JAR

http://glassass.com/


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> No pun intended then:lol:


:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> lol you would need to find it lol as i don't have it on the laptop im just looking for it the now though


Forget it. I've just seen it. add a .com to the written name.

:scared: :scared: :scared:

No No No. I had to minimise it after you hear the pop. It has actually scared me witless. I kept checking back not knowing what I'd find and then minimising it again. Yours definitely tops the list. I am still wincing.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I know you've moved on to porn and stuff now but..............

I'm a blooming teacher and my spelling and grammar is dire when I come on here. I'm off duty, so I really don't care if I miss some capitals and commas. Sometimes I type so fast wen I proof read it s a load of old b*ll*cks with letters completely muddled up. As long as you lot understand what I'm trying to get at is enough for me...whoever it was whose been acting as the grammar police needs to visit TES Connect - Teaching Jobs, Teaching Resources & Community then they will know what its like to have your posts ripped apart for poor grammar etc

*its a teacher's site so they kind of expect top notch typing

ETA noticed mistakes in that...shoot me!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Forget it. I've just seen it. add a .com to the written name.
> 
> :scared: :scared: :scared:
> 
> No No No. I had to minimise it after you hear the pop. It has actually scared me witless. I kept checking back not knowing what I'd find and then minimising it again. Yours definitely tops the list. I am still wincing.


lol i did say it was bad lol yeah i couldn't watch it again ever never ever :eek6::eek6:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> lol i did say it was bad lol yeah i couldn't watch it again ever never ever :eek6::eek6:


Discussion between another member and I via PM and we're agreed that we didn't dare laugh for fear that we were going to watch someone bleed to death right there on camera! 

What amazed me was the way he just sat there picking it out...as if he'd dropped a jam jar on his kitchen floor or something. And another thing...he didn't say "Ow" once!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> lol you would need to find it lol as i don't have it on the laptop im just looking for it the now though
> 
> WARNING NOT FOR KIDS : ONE MAN ONE JAR
> 
> http://glassass.com/


:scared: :scared: The BLOOD!!!!!! :scared: :scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> I know you've moved on to porn and stuff now but..............
> 
> I'm a blooming teacher and my spelling and grammar is dire when I come on here. I'm off duty, so I really don't care if I miss some capitals and commas. Sometimes I type so fast wen I proof read it s a load of old b*ll*cks with letters completely muddled up. As long as you lot understand what I'm trying to get at is enough for me...whoever it was whose been acting as the grammar police needs to visit TES Connect - Teaching Jobs, Teaching Resources & Community then they will know what its like to have your posts ripped apart for poor grammar etc
> 
> ...


right then pass me a gun and bend over 

into the ummm been shot position   :lol:



classixuk said:


> Discussion between another member and I via PM and we're agreed that we didn't dare laugh for fear that we were going to watch someone bleed to death right there on camera!
> 
> What amazed me was the way he just sat there picking it out...as if he'd dropped a jam jar on his kitchen floor or something. And another thing...he didn't say "Ow" once!


:lol: bugger saying ow I would have said ****** ********* ******** :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Discussion between another member and I via PM and we're agreed that we didn't dare laugh for fear that we were going to watch someone bleed to death right there on camera!
> 
> What amazed me was the way he just sat there picking it out...as if he'd dropped a jam jar on his kitchen floor or something. And another thing...he didn't say "Ow" once!


yeah it's not the nicest of videos and it worried me that he was so calm about it all like it was normal.

people in the world worry me to do it is bad enough but to video it is scary


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Right well i best be off to settle bobby down before i go to work if i think of anymore vid's i will be sure to mention them when i get back.

You all have fun tonight and be sure to have sweet dreams.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bullet said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies, i have a small confession to make. I made up the story about my cousin, but i needed to prove a point to a pf member. Someone confided in me that they had basically been hammered on the forum, for their grammer and spelling, the culprits had no idea about the background to this person and what they had been through, and this person only has us to talk to, in a sense we are this persons only friends on the outside. Its not very often i get angry but to do your best in life with what you've got and to try your hardest to make a go of things, only to be shot down by people who think they are so clever as to belittle that person who already has little confidence, is nothing short of bullying. They know who they are, and i hope thier concience gets the better of them. Because of their comments this person has left the forum, i'm trying to talk them out of it. Again i thank you pf'rs for regaining my faith in human nature


*I for one don't mind that you made up the story.The member in question might find this of some use.As i stated my spelling ect ect is crap and i know it but i might add i had 2 great jobs in garages one of which i was left soley in charge when the gov. went on holiday..that ment i did ALL the accounts,banking,ordering of petrol and diesel plus sweets and ****,did the daily "takings",ect ect. plus served our costumers.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> Right well i best be off to settle bobby down before i go to work if i think of anymore vid's i will be sure to mention them when i get back.
> 
> You all have fun tonight and be sure to have sweet dreams.


oh err nah your right keep them I dont need to see anymore  :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I for one don't mind that you made up the story.The member in question might find this of some use.As i stated my spelling ect ect is crap and i know it but i might add i had 2 great jobs in garages one of which i was left soley in charge when the gov. went on holiday..that ment i did ALL the accounts,banking,ordering of petrol and diesel plus sweets and ****,did the daily "takings",ect ect. plus served our costumers.*


Janice...have you actually finished reading the thread?  I can't believe you can jump straight back into thinking about working in the garage if you have! LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Janice...have you actually finished reading the thread?  I can't believe you can jump straight back into thinking about working in the garage if you have! LOL


Lmao she's prolly seen so many vids in her private time and is immune to em :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> oh err nah your right keep them I dont need to see anymore  :lol:


lol cool there are too many out there to mention and think about right now lol just thought of another weird and creepy one meatspin google <<<<< highlight


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

k4r4 said:


> lol cool there are too many out there to mention and think about right now lol just thought of another weird and creepy one meatspin google <<<<< highlight


ok then ya twisted my arm link me  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Janice...have you actually finished reading the thread?  I can't believe you can jump straight back into thinking about working in the garage if you have! LOL


*LOL yep i did and having the fm in mind i went back to the problem..sorry didn't meant to party poop.:blushing:*


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ok then ya twisted my arm link me  :lol: :lol:


I think I'm going to regret clicking this link when it arrives, but in for a penny and all that!

LOL


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *LOL yep i did and having the fm in mind i went back to the problem..sorry didn't meant to party poop.:blushing:*


Ha Ha! Party Poop! Nice pun! :thumbup: Did you enjoy the videos Janice?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I think I'm going to regret clicking this link when it arrives, but in for a penny and all that!
> 
> LOL


yeah ya only live once may as well make it a crappy experience :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Name and shame I say!! Too many bullies get away with what they do simply because nobody says anything!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

well you can all leave me with nice wee comments on what you thought  but i really should be moving lol


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Name and shame I say!! Too many bullies get away with what they do simply because nobody says anything!


i dont think i'll need to soon


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oi Bullet you'll be pleased to know I ALMOST didn't reply to this thread because of the title 'wise heads', after the younger people and attitude thread I thought I'd better not answer :lol:

Bummer for you though because I did


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Name and shame I say!! Too many bullies get away with what they do simply because nobody says anything!


I agree... Then they will know how it feels to be belittled and may well think about their posts in the future. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter if people use grammer etc in posts they make. Text speak irritates me, but wouldn't have a go at someone about it, i'd just avoid them and their posts.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> I agree... Then they will know how it feels to be belittled and may well think about their posts in the future. In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter if people use grammer etc in posts they make. Text speak irritates me, but wouldn't have a go at someone about it, i'd just avoid them and their posts.


I don't really care as long as I can understand the person and what they're saying.

Lucky for me I'm good with text speak :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oi Bullet you'll be pleased to know I ALMOST didn't reply to this thread because of the title 'wise heads', after the younger people and attitude thread I thought I'd better not answer :lol:
> 
> Bummer for you though because I did


Oh bugger!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bullet said:


> Oh bugger!:thumbup:


Just seen what you're referring to!

It's pathetic! Hope you've convinced the member to stay because she's lovely x


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Just seen what you're referring to!
> 
> It's pathetic! Hope you've convinced the member to stay because she's lovely x


Working on it, no one deserves that


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bullet said:


> Working on it, no one deserves that


yeah tell her to get her ass here and bum around with us mob and ignore the one or two weirdos :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> yeah tell her to get her ass here and bum around with us mob and ignore the one or two weirdos :thumbup:


There's a few more wierdos on here - you for one  :lol:

*my wine is working btw


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

bullet said:


> Working on it, no one deserves that


I figured it out, and the ironic thing, that last post was littered with grammatical errors, absolutely no need


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> There's a few more wierdos on here - you for one  :lol:
> 
> *my wine is working btw


  well I am a kind weirdo  (unless its about politics, religion and men) 

oh good I was wondering xx grab a bucket and scroll back aye its some crap entertainment for ya  :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> I figured it out, and the ironic thing, that last post was littered with grammatical errors, absolutely no need


:lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

You guys :blushing::laugh:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well I am a kind weirdo  (unless its about politics, religion and men)
> 
> oh good I was wondering xx grab a bucket and scroll back aye its some crap entertainment for ya  :lol:


will it gross me out?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> will it gross me out?


 depends what ya thang is  :lol: :lol: prolly yep :arf:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bullet said:


> You guys :blushing::laugh:


We're women Bullet what do you expect!!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> depends what ya thang is  :lol: :lol: prolly yep :arf:


Do I need the kids out of the way?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> We're women Bullet what do you expect!!!


I'll have to check later:scared:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I will be back later, just visiting my aunt and her cans of larger:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

bullet said:


> I will be back later, just visiting my aunt and her cans of larger:thumbup:


Haha ok see ya later mate.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> Do I need the kids out of the way?


omg YES :scared: :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> omg YES :scared: :scared: :lol: :lol:


OOh intrigued now but will have to wait til they're gone


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

alaun said:


> OOh intrigued now but will have to wait til they're gone


sooooooo how was it  did ya spew :arf: :lol: :lol:


----------

